# Verwirrung um transparente Pixel in einem Bild (PNG, CS2)



## DarthShader (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin z.Z. etwas verwirrt, wenn es um Transparenz in Bildern, speziell im PNG Format geht.

Gehen wir mal von einem einfachen Beispiel aus. Ein Bild mit nur 4 Pixeln, der linke obere Pixel soll transparent sein (ich prüfe das, indem ich ihn z.B. in einem Browser anzeigen lasse, der irgendeine im Bild nicht vorkommene Farbe als HTML Hintergrund hat).

In Photoshop (PS CS2) erstelle ich also einen Alpha Kanal im Reiter "Kanäle".  färbe dort alle Pixel weiß ein, außer den in der linken oberen Ecke - der bleibt schwarz, da er später transparent sein soll.

Dann wechsel ich wieder in meine normale Ebene (ich habe in dem Bild nur eine Ebene) und speichere es als PNG ab. Daraus folgt: der Pixel ist nicht transparent, sondern wird weiß dargestellt.

Zweite Variante: bevor ich es als PNG abspeicher, führe ich noch eine weitere Sache durch: In der normalen Ebene mit den 4 Pixeln lösche ich den einen Pixel links oben (Es wird dann dieses Karo-Muster unter dem Pixel angezeigt). Wenn ich es nun abspeicher und darstelle, ist der Pixel transparent.

Das ist ja schön und gut - aber so kann das doch nicht richtig sein? Ich muss doch nicht, nur weil ich einen Alpha Kanal habe, auch alle ensprechenden Pixel in den normalen Ebenen löschen (oder für 50% Transparent nur halb löschen). Bei komplexen Bildern ist das irgendwann gar nicht mehr möglich.


Könnte mich einmal jemand auflären, wie ich also Bereiche/Pixel in einem Bild, das später PNG sein soll, transparent mache? Das sollte doch über einen einfachen Alpha Kanal gehen, oder?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## oskar55 (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ganz einfach : Maskierungsmodus im Ebenenmenue einschalten, den Bereich auswählen, der transparent werden soll, falls das nicht sofort passiert, den Bereich mit schwarz
füllen.
Auf diese Weise wird ein Alphakanal angelegt und der Bereich bleibt auch im PNG-Format
tranparent.
Gruß
Oskar55


----------

